# Water ingress



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Just had our Burstner T660 damp check and Habitation check done.This was expertly and efficiently carried out by Premier Motorhomes. To our horror they found 100% water ingress just above the grey sill offside at the rear of the Motorhome .It is still under warranty and is booked in to investigate how this damage has occurred .Has anyone else had this problem? Also has anyone ever taken a Burstner direct to Germany for repair ?

Kind regards 

Barts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be thankfull that Premier is on the case, you should be in safe hands there.


----------

